# Router table plans



## hogie (Apr 29, 2009)

I am an avid wood worker. I will be retiring in June and plan to spend lots of time in my shop. However, I am looking to build a router table. Does anyone know of any good plans for router tables?
Hogie


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hello.*



hogie said:


> I am an avid wood worker. I will be retiring in June and plan to spend lots of time in my shop. However, I am looking to build a router table. Does anyone know of any good plans for router tables?
> Hogie


There are some on router forums,if you search, you may find several. There is one in this months Woodworkers Journal called The Ultimate Router Table, This one uses the attachment holes for ski rods, which looks inviting. The router table needs to be solid top, and very flat and the fence likewise. I hope this helps. :thank_you2: I need to add that the rods hold the router in place, and flat to the table.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there Hogie and welcome to the router forum. Hope you will enjoy your retirement, lots of fun

Look in my gallery to see one router table / TS combination


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Hogie and welcome to the forum. I had some once, that was before this computer so may be gone but I will look and see what I can find.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are some that I have bookmarked that I am going to take some ideas from (some may not be plans, but you can see how they are built): 

Yard and Garden Structures router table LINK

Popular Woodworking router table LINK

White Mountain router table LINK

Scott Moore's router table LINK

Stu's dungeon router table LINK


----------



## JayL517 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Hogie.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

check this site it is the best They have lot's of items I bought my router table all ready I didn't want to build I wanted to get started I built the base tho 
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are several free router table plans.

2007 March 03 ToolCrib.com Blog
table-plans

Angus


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

Well I checked my post and for some reason it didn't work - so lets try this

ToolCrib.com Blog


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

That one seems to work - once it's opened type free plans in the top search box

Angus


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

Interesting Links. You have a lifetime of lumber for a miriad projects, should be interesting to see your future "posts" Good luck---FrankLee Kingman Az.


----------



## supra8311 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am working on these plans

suburbanworkshop.com/router-table-with-hinged-top

sorry, you will have to copy and paste this url, since I am not permited to show links with less than 10 posts ...


----------



## btracey1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Hogie,
I went the NYW route and purchased Norm's plans. The project went very well and the finished router table/cabinet is solid as a rock with plenty of storage for all of my router bits, wrenches and everything else that has been accumulating in various places throughout my garage/workshop. The plans were accurate and complete. I'm pretty slow so it took a few weekends to complete.
Brian


----------

